# Cutting boards at shows



## sbarton22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do any of you sell cutting boards? 



I took my  first set to a show and they wouldn't stop sweating oil. Maybe I over  oiled them? Basically, they really did it in direct sunlight, which is  something I could not control. 



I think understand WHY they sweat, but I don't know what to do about it. Should I use less oil?


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,


scott


----------



## KenV (Aug 13, 2012)

What kind of oil???

I use walnut oil (Mahoney and Doctors - not the grocery store kind) and after about two days, it is not an fluid --

Mineral oil never dries and with pores and heat will oooozzzzzeeee out


----------



## jd99 (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 on Mahoney's oil, I use it on my cutting boards, and candy trays, I also use it some times on the band saw boxes i make.

I also use the wax after several coats of mahoneys, and buffing.
Never had a sweating issue after it has dried.


----------



## sbarton22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I use mineral oil and then use a mineral oil and wax paste.


----------



## raar25 (Aug 14, 2012)

What wood are they made from?  I use a mineral oil/beeswax/carnuba wax from Howard and it works great no sweating.  Note, I put it on hot in several coats and it never really drys so the surface is a little oily to the touch.


----------



## sbarton22 (Aug 14, 2012)

I generally use basic domestics...maple, walnut and cherry. I find the walnut doesn't sweat at all but the maple looked like a fountain. 

When you say several coats, how are you applying it? Just a swipe with a rag? Do you soak them?

I really flood them. Perhaps that is where I am going wrong.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 15, 2012)

I would stop soaking them or using too much oil. It could also cause the glue to loosen.


----------



## sbarton22 (Aug 15, 2012)

no kidding. I didn't think about that. Ok, so less oil it is.


----------



## raar25 (Aug 15, 2012)

I heat the oil in the microwave till it is very thin and wipe on a generous coating and let it sit for 20 minutes than I wipe off the excess.  I do this 2-3 times.  I make my boards out of brazilian cherry and maple and so far the only thing sweating at craft shows is me!


----------



## raar25 (Aug 15, 2012)

By the way I hope  your using water proof glue like titebond.


----------



## sbarton22 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to try this! I use TBII.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 20, 2021)

Take mineral oil, heat it in a double boiler and add pure beeswax at a ratio of 12-15 parts oil to 1 part wax.  When the wax is completely dissolved pour into plastic bottles.  When cooled it should be almost as viscous as vasoline.  Apply liberally with a paper towel several times over an hour to raw wood.  Be sure every mm gets plenty.  Wipe with a dry paper towel and sell.

I now sell more than 10 bottles of this every month, more at Christmas.  Oil of any kind without lots of wax is far less protective IMO.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 25, 2021)

We sold 8 bottles 4-4 oz and 4-8 oz yesterday at a craft fair. Many folks that bought the larger bottles were repeat customers.


----------

